# **Cosmo and Willow Pictures**



## VNess2010 (Feb 18, 2006)

hahaha, i'm such a dunce! I just posted this in the thread about the forum...soo, ignore that one, heres the real thing! 

Anyway, here are pics of my buns! Cosmo is the 15 month old Rex and Willow is a 2 yr old mini lop. I adopted Willow from the humane society April 2005 and I bought Cosmo from a pet store Jan 2005.

Sorry if the pics are really big, and let me know if you can't see them! Enjoy!












I loooove raisins!










Cosmo loves raisins too..especially when he's in his castle...after all, he is king!

That's all for now! More coming soon!!

**Vanessa, Cosmo, Willow**


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Vanessa, very cute bunnies. 

I love the colour of both of them. Are they bonded?

Soooska:bunny19:bunny18:apollo::bunny2


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Sooska! Thank you! No they are not bonded...

Take a look at this thread I posted earlier about that if you're interested 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12117&forum_id=1


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Venessa, I totally agree with you about the bunny bonding specialist. I'd hire one myself. 

We have four very cute bunnies, two are bonded, the other two are inseperate areas. I'd love to have all four bonded but I really think that is asking too much. 

The oldest is Buttercup, he'll be 8 years old this year (he's in my avitar) and the baby Daisy Mae, she's about 5 - 6 months old, I'd love to bond them, they would be such a cute couple.

Jackie & Wilbur (brother & sister however I say boyfriend & girlfriend)) are bonded. They really love each other.

We've had a couple of incidents too, with them attacking each other. :bunny19:bunny2:bunny18:rabbithop

Soooska


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 19, 2006)

Is that the shape of a heart cut in the king's box?


----------



## Pipp (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Vanessa! Great to see you back here these days (if I didn't say that before - I've got a great memory, but it's short). 

As of today, I've got a Lop (girl) and a Rex (boy), too -- at least I'm fostering them. :lookaround






I don't even know the poor little guys' names. :saddenedThey were pretty much abandoned. (There's a thread about them in Rescue Me).

Anyhoo, thought I'd let you know we've joined the loprex club.  (or is it the rexlop club?)

sas and pipp :angryrant(who really isn't too happy about it)


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 19, 2006)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Is that the shape of a heart cut in the king's box?


 

Yup! It's the critter castle from bunnyluv.org...both my rabbits adore it! And they shred it to pieces! 

Hey Pipp! Good to see you again too! I would love to be a part of the loprex club! That harlequine rex you've got it gorgeous! I wish mine would get along like yours do!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 19, 2006)

*VNess2010 wrote: *


> I wish mine would get along like yours do!! :bunnydance:


 :laugh: I see youhaven'tread the Rescue Me thread.

Suffice to say it didn't last. :no: (I guess we still have the upper hand, though. Nobody here has needed stitches --- yet).


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww...sorry to hear that! I'm gonna go read that thread right now...


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 19, 2006)

Go to this link forthe start of an ongoing album ofCosmo and Willowpics!!!



http://albright.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2002313&l=399d5&id=51401655

YAY!!
-Vanessa

:runningrabbit::happybunny::runningrabbit:


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 21, 2006)

Pics of my three cats:

Regina, Ocicat






Sugar, Siamese






Nectar, DSH (13 years and going..)






That's all for now....

-Vanessa


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am extremely camera happy!!


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## VNess2010 (Apr 23, 2006)

It's been a couple months since I'veposted!!! Here are a a couple recent pics of Cosmo and Willowand a few prettypictures I took...

Willow Resting:






Cosmo being King:




Here a some flowers in my front yard:






Here is a view from my bathroom:






The woods in my backyard:






A view down the road from my room:








Hope you enjoyed!! 

-Vanessa


----------



## Pipp (Apr 25, 2006)

Love these pics!! :love:

Don't be a stranger! 






,pipp:bunny19, dill :bunnyheart, radar and darry :toastingbunsandsherry :bunny24the FOSTERbun


PS: There's a thread about neighbourhoods here somewhere, those pics would be great there, too!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 29, 2006)

Willow would looksoooooo cute snuggled up in OUR HOUSE withSebastian...:inlove:

I wonder if Willow would like it inKansas?



Raspberry


----------

